
Surface Pro with Linux - ktaylor
I am a doctoral student and was given a Surface Pro as part of the program. It is pre-loaded with SPSS and other packages used in our courses.<p>Being a long-time MBP user, I was skeptical. But, I&#x27;ve since become hooked on its stylus and its use as an e-reader (the other reason the school hands these out).<p>I&#x27;d like to do a full linux install on the machine but don&#x27;t want to lose support for the stylus and the nice e-reader functionality (highlighting with the stylus, writing in margins, auto screen orientation, etc).<p>At the moment the furthest I&#x27;ve gone is enabling the linux subsystem that allows one to run linux command line tools. Through that I use bash, vim, R, etc. but would prefer a full GUI install.<p>If I could accomplish that, I might retire my MBP completely as the Surface Pro is so functional.<p>Thoughts? Anyone running linux on a Surface Pro?
======
Iolaum
I think you should look here
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SurfaceLinux/](https://www.reddit.com/r/SurfaceLinux/)
for more information.

